# 2.1 Speakers



## digitizen (May 24, 2008)

Hey can someone please suggest me a decent 2.1 speakers for 4000 . mostly i listen to country music and english classic , all i want from speakers is good deep bass thats all . so what can i buy ?


----------



## sibot (May 25, 2008)

for 4 grands you can get a 5.1 sound system. Go in for a Creative 5.1 T6060 or something, also Logitech X-540 5.1's. Both are good, but I'd recommend Creative.


----------



## techtronic (May 25, 2008)

You can also add Altec Lansing Speakers.


----------



## desiibond (May 25, 2008)

sibot said:


> for 4 grands you can get a 5.1 sound system. Go in for a Creative 5.1 T6060 or something, also Logitech X-540 5.1's. Both are good, but I'd recommend Creative.


fyi, x-540 is lot better when compared to T6060,with very clear and crisp audio. Creative used to make good speakers earlier but donno what happened, their speakers suck now. No real competitor to Al's and Logitechs.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 25, 2008)

+1
i have Creative T6060 speakers. The bass is overdone nd not tight enuf. But X540's bass too isnt tight enuf.
X540 has exceptional treble with its dual neodimium drivers on each satellites. 
X530's nd 540's woofer is too delicate on sides, so adds much to reverbration. So bass gets muddy. T6060's woofer is lil better, but cant justify enuf.

if u wanr the speakers just for music, i wud suggest getting a music system speakers or a good assembled one with quality amplifiers. Also look for wooden boxes for fitting the speakers. 

If u still want a 2.1, then Altec lansing ATP3 wud be the best choice @ 2.7k


----------



## desiibond (May 25, 2008)

^^ ATP3, I think is out of production. for pure 2.1, also check Philips MMS430. Very loud and clear audio quality. This one's direct competitor to ATP3, thanks to it's extremely balanced bass,treble and mids.


----------



## digitizen (May 25, 2008)

i dont want a 5.1 system . my room is quite small so no use having a 5.1 all i want is to blast music .


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 25, 2008)

But techtree rates the philips one as average.


----------



## desiibond (May 25, 2008)

okay. Then check the Philips MMS430. Should suit your need. Very very loud speakers.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 25, 2008)

i was talkning bout the MMS430 itself 
*www.techtree.com/India/Philips_MMS_430_Speakers/551-54070-536.html

The bass is weak but high treble. But he want gud bass.


----------



## digitizen (May 25, 2008)

ya i want good bass . .


----------



## gxsaurav (May 25, 2008)

Creative gigaworks T40


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 25, 2008)

this one is for u
read the review and its for 4k now
*www.techtree.com/India/Reviews/Altec_Lansing_2100/551-50143-536.html


----------



## digitizen (May 25, 2008)

after going through all this i have decided to go for the phillips mms 430 ... thanks everyone .


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 25, 2008)

Y?go for MMS430 it distorts at volume higher than 60%
it has weak bass
but the altec 2100 has real gud bass nd is currently available for 4k


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2008)

distorts at 60%??

I don't think so. I have this set and lot of times I turn up the full volume. Lot of times I can't even go to full volume coz at the half way mark, it's extremely loud. 

It does not have weak bass. What Philips did is it configured sub to be on same level with the satellites. That way, though you get lot of bass, you will not lose those very important mids and highs.



gx_saurav said:


> Creative gigaworks T40


 
How much is this one?? if you can get it inside your budget, then it will be one hell of a buy. 

AL 2100 also looks good but don't know how good it's sound is.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 26, 2008)

its as techtree says


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2008)

^^ I would rather trust my ears over what techtree says.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 26, 2008)

The philips one has good looks nd i personally has gud past experience with Philips[some headsets i own] but dun know y techtree has written bad things bout it.


----------

